# Independent lift for Kioti CS2610/CS2410



## Jayne (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi All

I was wondering if anyone has managed to fit a independent lift for a mid-mount mower on a Kioti CS2410/CS2610 tractor so that the mower lift works dependently of the 3PLs. We bought an Auxiliary Double Acting valve with the intention of using it to lift the MMM deck via a small hydraulic ram. I am particularly interested in how you used the ram to lift the deck. Did you use it to just replace the action of the 3PL (ie the ram pulling on the existing linkages to the deck) or did you work out another way to acheive to loft/float action required for the mower.

In talking to our local agent, he had some ideas, but had never done one or know of anyone actually doing it.

Jayne :aussie:


----------



## Jayne (Apr 25, 2014)

Jayne said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has managed to fit a independent lift for a mid-mount mower on a Kioti CS2410/CS2610 tractor so that the mower lift works dependently of the 3PLs. We bought an Auxiliary Double Acting valve with the intention of using it to lift the MMM deck via a small hydraulic ram. I am particularly interested in how you used the ram to lift the deck. Did you use it to just replace the action of the 3PL (ie the ram pulling on the existing linkages to the deck) or did you work out another way to acheive to loft/float action required for the mower.
> 
> ...



Just an update,
I had the dealer who supplied our C2610 install the Aux Double Acting valve (as per the manual). He added a small single acting hydrolic cylinder on the LHS to lift the mower deck and used gravity to lower it. The cylinder basically replaced the action of the 3PL. Now the mower deck operation is now independent of the 3PL. 

My only criticism is that the new cylinder is quite small and reacts very quickly. When ever the mower deck is raised, it comes up very quickly and make a very loud 'clunk'. I am considering installing a flow limiter/reducer in the connection to the cylinder to reduce the oil flow and hopefuly slow things down a bit.

At the same time as the above, we had rear remotes added on the LHS of the tractor. These use the same hydrolic lines as the mower deck. We are thinking of using these for the back hoe as the current arrangenment (factory design) is very messy when installin/removing back hoe.

Jayne


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Jayne said:


> Just an update,
> I had the dealer who supplied our C2610 install the Aux Double Acting valve (as per the manual). He added a small single acting hydrolic cylinder on the LHS to lift the mower deck and used gravity to lower it. The cylinder basically replaced the action of the 3PL. Now the mower deck operation is now independent of the 3PL.
> 
> My only criticism is that the new cylinder is quite small and reacts very quickly. When ever the mower deck is raised, it comes up very quickly and make a very loud 'clunk'. I am considering installing a flow limiter/reducer in the connection to the cylinder to reduce the oil flow and hopefuly slow things down a bit.
> ...



Have you tried to hook your backhoe up this way yet?


----------

